# Texas Sophora?



## damndirtyhippy (Dec 2, 2012)

I have a bunch of Texas Sophora also known as eves necklace pod.  Any one have any clue as to if its safe for use as a fuel or not?

http://texastreeid.tamu.edu/content/treedetails/?id=119


----------



## linguica (Dec 2, 2012)

This is not an answer to your question, but seeds, leaves, and honey from the tree are to be avoided.       
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






http://www.wildflower.org/expert/show.php?id=7891


----------



## damndirtyhippy (Dec 3, 2012)

Yeah I found a similar article I'm thinking no,  its a shame I have a bunch of them that I need to cut down anyway.


----------



## frosty (Dec 3, 2012)

My uncle who has live North of Houston all his life told me it is a "trash tree" and not to get too close wile burning it.  He stated HE is allergic to  the smoke, it and it gives him a rash.  Doesn't bother me though.


----------

